# 3x3 Rubik's Cube Example Solve



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

my example thing: please comment.
edit: i took out the word "tutorial" by popular request.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you normally rotate the cube that much during f2l and cross?

Also please tell people what faces were front and top when you were scrambling. Most people assume green front and white top if it's not given but that doesn't work here.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 16, 2011)

The cube's a bit close to the camera, in my opinion. Also, don't be afraid to speak when you're making an example solve video.
Other than that, don't rotate as much during F2L and cross.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)

Why don't you talk? A beginner won't have a clue whats going on. Also, need to work on cross, you did a bunch of unnecessary moves that could have been canceled out. You did 9, coulda been 6. Stopped watching after cross.


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Why don't you talk? A beginner won't have a clue whats going on. Also, need to work on cross, you did a bunch of unnecessary moves that could have been canceled out. You did 9, coulda been 6. Stopped watching after cross.


 
in the description i wrote "not for beginners"
and my voice is weird. but thanks for the feedback.


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Do you normally rotate the cube that much during f2l and cross?
> 
> Also please tell people what faces were front and top when you were scrambling. Most people assume green front and white top if it's not given but that doesn't work here.


 
i actually dont. its hard to find the peices through the camera lenses, and when i dont look into the camera display the cube gets outa the cameras view.
ill work on finding the sides once my parents give me my cube back.
lolz
i forgot


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)

300SpartanX said:


> in the description i wrote "not for beginners"
> and my voice is weird. but thanks for the feedback.


 
Beginners are the ones who need the tutorial/example solves. This video doesn't teach anything, and is therefore, sort of worthless. And since nothing is explained..


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Beginners are the ones who need the tutorial/example solves. This video doesn't teach anything, and is therefore, sort of worthless. And since nothing is explained..


 
ok...

this was meant to be a basic example. i wasnt trying to teach anything. i do have an f2l tutorial on my channel though

... which is something i actually understand


----------



## EricReese (Apr 16, 2011)

300SpartanX said:


> *my tutorial*: please comment.


 


300SpartanX said:


> this was meant to be a basic example. i wasnt trying to teach anything.


 

Wait what?


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Wait what?


it was a tutorial, but it wasnt a tutorial. get it now?
--
meh i should probably edit that


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

i posted it kinda quick


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 16, 2011)

300SpartanX said:


> it was a tutorial, but it wasnt a tutorial. get it now?



no

also lern2editbutton


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Apr 16, 2011)

300SpartanX said:


> it was a tutorial, but it wasnt a tutorial. get it now?


 
No, not really at all.

As for the video, you really shouldn't be trying to do example solves if you aren't going to talk and have such a high move cross.

I don't want to sound mean or anything, I'm just trying to be constructive.


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> No, not really at all.
> 
> As for the video, you really shouldn't be trying to do example solves if you aren't going to talk and have such a high move cross.
> 
> I don't want to sound mean or anything, I'm just trying to be constructive.


 
maybe im just not good at this stuff...
see my f2l tutorial is that good.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 16, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> no
> 
> also lern2editbutton


 
andshiftkey


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

irontwig said:


> andshiftkey


 
who capatalizes words?
btw i used shift key when i wrote that question mark.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2011)

300SpartanX said:


> *who capatalizes words?*
> btw i used shift key when i wrote that question mark.


That's a toughie...

But anyway, this is a little eeeh. I mean, your cross had a really high movecount, and throughout the video you just kept on rotating it randomly / uselessly. Plus, at the beginning there was a pre-made pair that for some reason you didn't utilize. Three sort of big problems, IMO.

Aside from those, the problem is that you don't speak. So anyone who's experienced enough to actually understand what's going on without any explanation is going to find your video worthless because of the rotations, lack of cool F2L tricks, mediocre cross, etc.
Anyone who might be so inexperienced that your "demonstration" could help them is going to be lost anyway because you don't speak. 

What was the purpose of this video again? I don't want to flame you, but I really want to know what use you had in mind for this video when you made it.


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> That's a toughie...
> 
> But anyway, this is a little eeeh. I mean, your cross had a really high movecount, and throughout the video you just kept on rotating it randomly / uselessly. Plus, at the beginning there was a pre-made pair that for some reason you didn't utilize. Three sort of big problems, IMO.
> 
> ...


 
i was bored...


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2011)

300SpartanX said:


> i was bored...


 
=/

Please, please, please, look at other people's tutorials / demonstration solves, read more FAQs / tips and tricks threads, and just cube for longer and get more experience before you keep making videos like this. There's no point until you get... better.


----------



## 300SpartanX (Apr 16, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> =/
> 
> Please, please, please, look at other people's tutorials / demonstration solves, read more FAQs / tips and tricks threads, and just cube for longer and get more experience before you keep making videos like this. There's no point until you get... better.


 
what times should i average/
i average 23 seconds now.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 16, 2011)

300SpartanX said:


> what times should i average/
> i average 23 seconds now.


 
Don't wait until you get a certain average. Just wait until you have something to contribute. It could be tomorrow, or you might get to sub-12 and still not have anything useful to contribute. It all depends.


----------

